# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Autonomous Mobility Networks, Goggo Network, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist2

Developer - Goggo Network

----------


## Airicist2

Goggo Network | Autonomous Mobility Networks

Mar 1, 2021




> We are currently in the midst of a disruption in urban mobility and general transportation. Technologies that only appeared in sci-fi movies are now becoming a reality: seamless last-mile delivery, driverless vehicles, fully connected fleets, flying taxis… All these examples show that a key transformation is underway, that will change our understanding of mobility.
> 
> New innovations such as electric vehicles, self-driving technology, 5G connectivity, IoT intercommunication or cloud computing are currently enabling the evolution of mobility.  At Goggo we believe that future autonomous mobility will operate as a group of interconnected vehicles, a network.
> 
> A future vehicle in such a network will for instance offer home-to-work commuting in the morning, takeaway food delivery at lunch, parcel delivery during off-peak hours, work-to-home commuting in the evening and robotaxi at night. This vision of a versatile fleet of vehicles operating 24/7 to serve different needs of the citizens throughout the day is what we call the Autonomous Mobility Networks (AMNs). 
> 
> We believe that only AMNs will ensure an efficient allocation of resources and space, and safe, sustainable, fun and affordable mobility services to all.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Self-Driving Delivery Service Launched in France"
It’s the first of its type to operate on public roads in Europe

by Graham Hope
December 14, 2022

----------

